# DISCUSS: Best Midrise (35-149m)



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Discuss this week's topic here.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Lots of good ones!

I really like the Tribune Tower, in Chicago.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

1 West India Quay in London is pretty cool


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

1 W.I.Q:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Alright--I don't intend to spam this thread with images of every single midrise I like, but the Wrigley Building needs to be mentioned!


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

hmmm....Ill go with a local building I Like a lot (see my avatar) San Jose city Hall


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*The Lloyds Building* deserves a mention.

95m tall, designed by Richard Rogers. All the pipes, cables, lifts, etc. are fitted on the outside - the building is literally "inside out"!


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

yes, thats a really cool building


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

definitely one of the best ESPIRITO SANTO, in miami (148m)


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

^ Nice :yes:


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> *The Lloyds Building* deserves a mention.
> 
> 95m tall, designed by Richard Rogers. All the pipes, cables, lifts, etc. are fitted on the outside - the building is literally "inside out"!


it looks like a factory


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Or an oil rig.


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

how about this one?in The Hague.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

All in Toronto

Simcoe Place








Royal York hotel








Waterclub tower


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Can you guys please post your nominations in the "Nominate" thread? Thanks.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Torre Agbar: 144.44 metres.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

How about this building in Malaysia.

Menara Mesiniaga in Subang Jaya, Malaysia (63 m)


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Waterclub tower in Toronto is a real nice one. :yes:


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm not sure if this office building qualifies. Please discuss. 

Guthrie Pavillion (40m), Shah Alam, Malaysia.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

As long as the building has a pinnacle height of 35-149m, it qualifies for this contest.

Roof heights don't matter - as long as the highest point on the building is 35m+.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Flatiron is a classic. But there are some resemblances in Toronto and Shanghai


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Flatiron is a classic. But there are some resemblances in Toronto and Shanghai


I've been inside *Toronto's Gooderham Building* before, and the architecture is so much simpler than the Flatiron in New York. The building is also a lot shorter. Sure, the shape is similar, but that's pretty much it.

I'd say this Toronto building near the main railway station is closer to looking like the Flatiron :


----------



## cjav (Jun 24, 2006)

first highrise building in rotterdam ( and europe ) 'only' 43 meters high build in 1897-98. its called het witte huis ( the white house ) and it was one of the few buildings that survived the bombings in WWII

around 1900 drawing









in 2005


----------



## Balth (Jul 21, 2006)

The Globe, Stockholm:


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

pottebaum said:


> Lots of good ones!
> 
> I really like the Tribune Tower, in Chicago.


I go for chicago tribune to 
some pics-


----------



## Danishguy (Oct 29, 2006)

I realy like theese ones.








http://www.dubai-fotos.de/assets/images/419.jpg.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dallas star said:


> I go for chicago tribune to
> some pics-












Tribune and Wrigley look quite good, and I prefer Tribune more because of its details. I caught an exhibition showing the many designs of Tribune when it was commissioned. I looked at a couple of them in detail and was quite amazed at the sheer number of different designs!


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*MEXICO CITY...*

FIESTA INN HOTEL, MEXICO CITY



ALTUS TOWER, MEXICO CITY




ARCOS BOSQUES TOWERS




.......




AVANTEL TOWER & BOLSA MEXICANA DE VALORES


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

HSBC TOWER




TORRE LATINOAMERICANA


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Wow so many unique and interesting mid-rises. 

The Flatiron would get my vote. 1 West India Quay is deceptive because from the back it looks crap.


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

ENEL Towers,Naples.

Height: 123 m
Floors: 36
Year: 1994


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Saverio and Francesco towers,Naples

Height: 118 m
Floors: 36
Year: 1994


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Law Courts Towers,Naples

Height: 110 m
Floors: 30
Year: 1994

on the left


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Giunta Campania,Naples.

Height: 88 m
Floors: 24
Year: 1994





































ENI ITALGAS,Naples.

Height: 88 m
Floors: 24
Year: 1994


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Flatiron is definitely a lovely classic, and there are so many details on those Naples buildings, albeit they are very simple formations. Simplicity can still be very beautiful.


----------



## Bsrt (Aug 29, 2005)

Moren-o said:


> I think the first Euopean skyscraper diserves a nomination because of its pioneerrole for the European highrise.
> And besides it's simply a great building too.
> 
> *The first European skyscraper!
> ...


I'm sorry to say that of course this is not first European Skyscraper, for example, Telefonica building in Madrid, is 88 meters tall and was built between 1925 and 1929, and i never thougth it was oldest european skyscraper. this is the building i'm talking about:


----------



## hoangduong (Jan 19, 2006)

>


wow! These buildings're unique. I love the designs


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Toronto's hottest midrise of the year: one saint thomas in yorkville(midtown):banana: 

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z133/markus919/DSCN0693.jpg


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

xaviyankee said:


> TORRE LATINOAMERICANA


Isn't this out of the league


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Copenhagen has quite a number of interesting midrises, especially the new residentials in Ørestad and Islands Brygge.


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper (Aug 14, 2007)

Chorzowska 50, 68 metres, Katowice:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*CBX tower* 142m 2005 Paris


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

*BiH Parliament Building & Goverment Tower Sarajevo *


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Avaz Businnes center Sarajevo*


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

*ASA Prevent Sarajevo*


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Bosmal 118m Sarajevo*


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I've actually always quite liked the SF Marriott:










And the Federal Buildings in Oakland:










And the Oakland Marriott:











And some hometown love!


----------



## efgh378 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Greetings from the Aubaba!*

Our long-term sale Louis Vuitton , Gucci,bags wallet etcIf you need please contact our.Website: www.aubaba.com Warmest Regards


----------



## Baboulinet (Nov 3, 2008)

Minato ku said:


> *CBX tower* 142m 2005 Paris


^^ like it 

but for me , tour opus 12 is the best midrise in La defense ,with a great cladding !
( 95 meters )


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

Your thoughts?

Marina Tower, Beirut Lebanon



Nadini said:


> courtesy of michel zoghzoghi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

http://www.fotop.net/KinInNature


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Tribune Tower, Chicago


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Sea Towers 141,6 + 91m, Gdynia, Poland














































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1028429


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Some UK examples:

Broadcasting place, Leeds:










Unity, Liverpool:










Boat, Belfast


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

O-14 Cheese Tower Dubai


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Terrible buildings on the last pages. Onle the Arcos Bosques and Vestedatower look quite appealing


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Filadelfie building in Prague. 74m


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

hearst tower-NEWYORK


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

VANCOUVER | Woodwards | 121m & 96m


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

250 West 55th Street, NYC
















photo by sbarn


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

The 78m Boston Avenue Methodist Church, from the great city of Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## AJIekc (Jul 21, 2008)

Dallas star said:


> I go for chicago tribune to
> some pics-


+1 :cheers:

and

Tower Reg Gates Square










Hotel Leningradskaya


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

*American Radiator Building (103m / 23 floors) * *- New York:*









DFChurch



NYC: American Standard Building von wallyg auf Flickr



NYC - American Standard Building von wallyg auf Flickr



American Standard Building (1924), New York von cerfon auf Flickr



American Standard Building von *Checco* auf Flickr










Emilio Guerra


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Düsseldorf


Gehry Buildings (50 m)


Neuer Zollhof - Gehry Buildings - Düsseldorf by Burçin YILDIRIM, on Flickr


Dreischeibenhaus (95 m)


Düsseldorf City byChristian S., on Flickr


The Sign (76 m) and Colorium (62 m)









by Herbert Hoppinger http://www.******************/search?q=D%FCsseldorf+medienhafen&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjcyIjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=72&display=29478011
Uploaded with imageshack.us


Stadttor (84 m)


Düsseldorf Stadttor by WrldVoyagr, on Flickr


Victoria Tower (108 m)


Victoria Tower by jesuspark, on Flickr


Stadtsparkasse (80 m)


Wire 2 by Supermietzi, on Flickr


DOCK (63 m)









by ESC http://www.******************/search?q=D%FCsseldorf+sign&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjE6IjgiO3M6Njoic29ydGJ5IjtzOjg6ImRhdGV0aW1lIjt9&pos=8&display=26166353
Uploaded with imageshack.us


Hyatt Regency Towers (65 m)









by ferdinand4 http://www.******************/search?q=D%FCsseldorf+hyatt&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjM6IjIzMiI7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&pos=238&display=25833065
Uploaded with imageshack.us


Portobello (70 m)


Sunrise by Jörg Dickmann, on Flickr


ARAG Tower (125 m)


ARAG Tower by with fishEyEs..., on Flickr


Wilhelm-Marx-Haus (57 m)


Wilhelm-Marx-Haus, the first high-rise building by chatchavan, on Flickr



GAP 15 (90 m)


Düsseldorf GAP 15 by xray-1, on Flickr


Media Tower (67 m)









by *Lucky Luke*
Uploaded with imageshack.us


Sky Office (89 m)









by Jankyboy http://www.******************/search?q=D%FCsseldorf+medienhafen&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjM6IjIxNiI7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&pos=220&display=29184839
Uploaded with imageshack.us


Vodafone Campus (86 m)









by Lothar Wietzke http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=17&with_photo_id=82444113&order=date&user=938892&tag=Vodafone-Campus%20D'-Heerdt
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*










27 floors | 114 m 









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/vitmar2011/













































http://www.neocon.ua/









...by Dima_Korol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

VANCOUVER | Jameson House | 116m










http://skyscrapernews.com/images/pics/2092NoWhiskeyAtFostersJamesonHouse_pic1.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

my photo of the same tower


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

The Cube - Birmingham, England


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ very interesting looking structure.


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Saint-Petersburg Plaza(90 m), Saint-Petersburg, Russia


Дмитрий Кудряшо;98516962 said:


> _21 декабря 2012 г._
> 
> IMGP8477 by kudrdima, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Pirelli, a benchmark back in the 50s-60s


Milano - Grattacielo Pirelli 02 by Boogie Milano, on Flickr


Grattacielo Pirelli by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


"L'architettura è un cristallo" Gio Ponti by Καλημέρα KALIMERA, on Flickr


Grattacielo Pirelli by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

Red Apple (Rotterdam) 128 meters


The Red Apple, Rotterdam by RvDario, on Flickr


Untitled by sashscf, on Flickr


The Red Apple by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


/ / by ツ Aperture Laboratory [on|OFF], on Flickr


Rotterdam Skyline by Optenkamp / Second Nature, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Neither of the NYC ones at the bottom of the previous page qualify for this thread...

CT State House


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

*Lima, Peru: tower begonias (120m)* 










*tower begonias (left) and tower hotel westin 120m (rigth)*


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

*Quito, Ecuador: tower urban plaza - 16 fl*


----------



## Kira_ (Oct 29, 2012)

* Comecon building - 132 m, 25 fl , 1977, Moscow *

I know that for many people, this building is ugly, but at least represents some idea


----------

